# anyone having a problem with the app loading time (takes up to 1 min for me)



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

i have never had this issue before, suddenly 3 days ago i noticed that when the app is online and it is not open (i have another app open) whenever i go back to the uber app by clicking on the uber notification the app gives me the blue loading screen and it takes from 30 seconds to over a minute to load, i have tried everything to fix the problem.

i restarted my phone, uninstalled then reinstalled the uber app with no luck, my phone is fine i have 32GB with 12GB free and 3GB of RAM so i know it is not the phone. the only way to avoid this problem is to load the uber app from cache by holding the home button and choosing the uber app (android). otherwise, if i am driving and approaching pick up or drop off point and the phone automatically switches back to uber, the blue loading screen comes on. 

has anyone experiences this? obviously i can contact uber support but i know they are useless and it is gonna take me all day to be connected with an actual person.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Happens to me most of the time since I did the last app update (on Friday I think). When arriving at destination using Google Maps, the Driver app switches to the main screen, but it's at the never-ending pulsating blue web background. I have to restart my phone and open the app, then I can end the trip. Typical update glitches.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

DocT said:


> Happens to me most of the time since I did the last app update (on Friday I think). When arriving at destination using Google Maps, the Driver app switches to the main screen, but it's at the never-ending pulsating blue web background. I have to restart my phone and open the app, then I can end the trip. Typical update glitches.


ok thank you, i was worried it was just me. i hope they fix this soon it is annoying and dangerous, it can be really distracting if you are driving.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes this has been happening to me the last 2-3 times I've been out. It's driving me nuts because I'll arrive at a pickup or drop off and can't even start the trip because the app gets stuck on the blue screen with a white dot in the middle. I'll close all apps then reopen the Uber App, which will usually load it back up within 20-30 seconds. So irritating, glad to hear it's not just me.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

A smart technology company would but new updates in Beta test, but not Uber. Must be a job-security thing in the Uber software development dept.


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm a developer (*not for Uber*). This is just crap. I concur with steveK2016 & Lyfty. Not only is it annoying, but also dangerous & it makes the driver look bad. I just came in from the road & I must have apologized 10 times for this little "feature" (it's not a bug...).

Also, I've noticed that the pax's pickup location jumps around by as much as a block (regularly, sometimes more). I have had at least 4 pickups in the past few days whom I drove right past (thinking I was actually driving to their location). They proceeded to run after me (in the rain) as if I was trying to ditch them. This is not how professional drivers should treat their clients, but I'm only going where the app is telling me the pax is located. I've taken to guessing where the pax _actually_ is & I am correct more often than not. If I follow the app, I will either overshoot or be entirely in the wrong place. The worst one was out in the sticks, I was actually more than 2 miles from the actual pickup on another road with the same name. It was massively embarrassing.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> i have never had this issue before, suddenly 3 days ago i noticed that when the app is online and it is not open (i have another app open) whenever i go back to the uber app by clicking on the uber notification the app gives me the blue loading screen and it takes from 30 seconds to over a minute to load, i have tried everything to fix the problem...


The obvious answer is to wait for Uber's next update. It won't be long if lots of drivers are having the same problem resulting in Uber losing income.
If you can't wait, there are "real humans" at Greenlight Hubs, but they probably cannot give a better answer in this case.
You seem to have completed most of the standard problem fix routine, but you may have luck first killing all non-essential Apps and with *Uber's Official suggestions *for "Network Error" (I know you're not having a Network Error)
https://help.uber.com/h/0438aee6-bdd0-485a-a523-5e5d49493cec
Basically, go to Settings and ...
1. Turn off WiFi, Bluetooth, Airplane mode
2. Turn on Cellular Data
3. If nothing else works, Restart
I'll add (4) Relogin to your Uber Driver Account, (5) Delete and reinstall App


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Maven said:


> Basically, go to Settings and ...
> 1. Turn off WiFi, Bluetooth, Airplane mode
> 2. Turn on Cellular Data
> 3. If nothing else works, Restart
> I'll add (4) Relogin to your Uber Driver Account, (5) Delete and reinstall App


Done all of these but to no avail. I have found that if you drive about a block the app will load. I was thinking this is more a GPS problem. I have been telling the pax the app is hosed and won't load and asking where we are going. That gets me a general direction and I start driving. The app will then load and I then pickup in app and click navigate. It will not load while sitting there at the actual pickup or dropoff location.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> i have never had this issue before, suddenly 3 days ago i noticed that when the app is online and it is not open (i have another app open) whenever i go back to the uber app by clicking on the uber notification the app gives me the blue loading screen and it takes from 30 seconds to over a minute to load, i have tried everything to fix the problem.
> 
> i restarted my phone, uninstalled then reinstalled the uber app with no luck, my phone is fine i have 32GB with 12GB free and 3GB of RAM so i know it is not the phone. the only way to avoid this problem is to load the uber app from cache by holding the home button and choosing the uber app (android). otherwise, if i am driving and approaching pick up or drop off point and the phone automatically switches back to uber, the blue loading screen comes on.
> 
> has anyone experiences this? obviously i can contact uber support but i know they are useless and it is gonna take me all day to be connected with an actual person.


Yes, it seems to have only started for me with the last update. When I switched from apps back to Uber, it was always just the map...didn't have to reload. I have actually missed pings because of it as my acceptance rating wasn't 100% when I had accepted of 100% of any pings that came my way.


----------



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

I found you can hit the back button on your phone and it usually will clear the blue loading screen.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

On Android, I've been experiencing this exact issue since the update last week (sometime around March 1). Just hangs at the loading screen for 10-60 seconds, no matter how much RAM or CPU is available. It's extremely annoying.

*If you want Uber to fix it, flood Uber with support requests and keep this thread active.* It's the only way they respond to obvious software issues nowadays (typical Uber). Here is what you can send them (via this help page or in-app via _Settings -> Help -> I have another account question_):

URGENT ANDROID APP BUG: The app has been getting stuck at the loading screen every time I switch to it. It hangs at the loading screen for 10 to 60 seconds. This is very annoying and is causing a lot of delays every trip. It has been happening since about March 1, 2017. Other drivers are reporting the same issue, so please fix it.​


----------



## BrotherZ (Jan 25, 2017)

I wonder if this is a real bug, or just another "feature" from Uber to prevent people from switching back and from between their app and the Lyft app. Call me cynical but I wouldn't put past Uber to intentionally put in this inconvenience.

I drive for both Uber and Lyft, and when I get a ping from Lyft, I switch to the Uber app to go offline. A lot of times, I get a ping from Uber while waiting for the Uber app to load and I have no choice but letting it expire because I have already accepted the Lyft ping. If anything, it forces you to choose between an already-accepted Lyft request and an incoming Uber request.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

AVLien said:


> I'm a developer (*not for Uber*). This is just crap. I concur with steveK2016 & Lyfty. Not only is it annoying, but also dangerous & it makes the driver look bad. I just came in from the road & I must have apologized 10 times for this little "feature" (it's not a bug...).
> 
> _Also, I've noticed that the pax's pickup location jumps around by as much as a block (regularly, sometimes more). I have had at least 4 pickups in the past few days whom I drove right past (thinking I was actually driving to their location). They proceeded to run after me (in the rain) as if I was trying to ditch them. This is not how professional drivers should treat their clients, but I'm only going where the app is telling me the pax is located. I've taken to guessing where the pax actually is & I am correct more often than not. If I follow the app, I will either overshoot or be entirely in the wrong place. The worst one was out in the sticks, I was actually more than 2 miles from the actual pickup on another road with the same name. It was massively embarrassing._




YES! I too have been experiencing this very same problem, as well as hesitation when I "start" a ride and the destination still shows the rider's pick-up location for a minute or more. I only use the phone for phone calls and UBER business (OK, non-Uber Google Maps too). There is no Lyft App on my phone.

I see that my phone is displaying a yellow banner that says: APP UPDATE AVAILABLE. ... here goes ...


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

What app version is this thread talking about? Android or iOS?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Has this issue been fixed guys? I haven't been driving since then (busy with other stuff).



Lyfty said:


> Has this issue been fixed guys? I haven't been driving since then (busy with other stuff).


It's the latest version on Android. 3.126.3


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

There is a version 3.127.4 out there. Maybe that will help.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I have Android v6.0.1, Driver App v 3.126.3


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

My problem is that for the last week or so surge zones have not been displaying properly or are slow to update. I can be sitting in the middle of a surge zone and it not show on the app, but if I zoom in a little bit then it'll show up (although still with a bit of a delay), or zoom out a little bit it'll show up. Or if I click over to earnings then back to home it'll show up (again, with a bit of a delay). Or it'll get stuck showing the previous surge rate and won't update to the newest rate. Very frustrating when I'm trying to cherry pick surge rides and I'm having to constantly zoom in and out to make sure I'm seeing correct info.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I am having the same issue since the update the other night. When driving with Waze to my location if I click back on the Uber icon it goes into the blue screen for at least 30 sec to 1 min to get the original location. I would say the next update should cure this as it's not a single user issue.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I am having the same issue since the update the other night. When driving with Waze to my location if I click back on the Uber icon it goes into the blue screen for at least 30 sec to 1 min to get the original location. I would say the next update should cure this as it's not a single user issue.


... and the version is?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Still messing up this weekend


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

lvflyer2 said:


> I found you can hit the back button on your phone and it usually will clear the blue loading screen.


This worked for me yesterday without fail. Phone back button kills the perpetual load and makes the app responsive. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

dolllarchaser said:


> ... and the version is?





DocT said:


> I have Android v6.0.1, Driver App v 3.126.3


Google Play Store doesn't show any updates for the driver app either.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

My GPS still thinks that I am in a spot that I am not. Maddening! I thought I had fixed this but seems not!


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

BrotherZ said:


> I wonder if this is a real bug, or just another "feature" from Uber to prevent people from switching back and from between their app and the Lyft app. Call me cynical .


Me too, but I don't think so.
When I first start the app, there can be a long delay.
(And there are other delays recently in the app, like updating the Destination.)
Those problems are due to something with the servers, at least.
This only happens on a cold-start of the app.

But now, when the trip ends and it automatically tries to switch from
Google Maps back to Uber -- or if I push the floater to do that -- then
it goes into agonizing delay mode. (1)

However, if I manually just go to the phone's Home screen and push
the Uber app button like I was launching it, it comes up with no delay at all.
Whether it was hanging up at the time, or not.

That is the opposite behavior of trying to annoy you from using Lyft.
Because you can switch between Lyft and Uber with no delays.

(1) Technical Analysis.
This is a bug in the Uber app (no other software has changed).
The problem is that the automatic and floater switching is posting an Intent
that the app is not handling properly. The handler for the Intent is getting
confused, the Intent is structured wrong, or the code that it's subsequently
invoking is somehow in the wrong state or something.
This is why simply launching the app under those conditions always works:
the app is already warmed up and ready, and the bogus Intent handler path
is not being exercised. This bug was introduced in the last 30 days.

Now, will Uber please pay me $4 for my minimum Android programming help?


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

tirebiter said:


> Me too, but I don't think so.
> When I first start the app, there can be a long delay.
> (And there are other delays recently in the app, like updating the Destination.)
> Those problems are due to something with the servers, at least.
> ...


And don't forget about the missed pings/trips while it was malfunctioning!


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

Android v 6.0.1
Driver App v 4.4

Device:
Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge
Hardware REV0.7
Kernel v 3.18.20

Last night I literally drove a pax half way to their destination before the app would even tell me where they were going. Seriously? That also means i wasn't getting paid for half of the ride though! We're I a suspicious chap, I might think this was one of their little "bugs" (see: Greyball). I need another job & it seems like they need some help. Anybody know how to apply as a developer with Uber? Lolzzzzzzz!


----------



## fiver360 (Mar 5, 2017)

It's the worst when I need to switch from Google Maps to the Uber app to end the trip and I'm just sitting there like an idiot waiting for it to load, restart it, load...If it keeps up Pax are going to think I'm trying to run the meter on them and ding me for it lol


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

fiver360 said:


> It's the worst when I need to switch from Google Maps to the Uber app to end the trip and I'm just sitting there like an idiot waiting for it to load, restart it, load...If it keeps up Pax are going to think I'm trying to run the meter on them and ding me for it lol


Yes, the driver-App randomly seems to slow down / speed up regardless of other apps active or being in a good communications area. It "seems" to sometimes load faster when using the phones "back" feature instead of other methods. I sometimes try giving the driver-App more time by switching to it immediately upon reaching pickup or even before arrival at pickup.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

lvflyer2 said:


> I found you can hit the back button on your phone and it usually will clear the blue loading screen.


Seconding this. Clears the loading screen instantly.

Mods, edit this into the OP. It's a valid workaround for this very annoying issue.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Been having slow start up on and off for almost a week on every device . iPad air2 , galaxy note 8.1 , nexus 6p and a nexus 6


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I got a new version last night but have not driven on it yet. I'm at versioni 3.127.4 now on android instead of 3.126.3.


----------



## eazy2001x (Mar 16, 2017)

anyone drove on 3.127.4 yet? I have it as well since yesterday and will be driving on it tonight.. Any issues that i will face will be helpful information..


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

eazy2001x said:


> anyone drove on 3.127.4 yet? I have it as well since yesterday and will be driving on it tonight.. Any issues that i will face will be helpful information..


The new version seems to fix the super slow loading for me. At least it's now much better than the past 2-3 weeks or so since this issue started to show up.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

It's up to v3.129.1 on Android now. Will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## eazy2001x (Mar 16, 2017)

CarmEsp said:


> The new version seems to fix the super slow loading for me. At least it's now much better than the past 2-3 weeks or so since this issue started to show up.


Yeah.. much better... I got the 3.129.1 update just now... hope to see further performance increases...


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I ran on 3.129.1 update last night. The slow load and pickup and dropoff are mostly gone. Only had it once on pickup and I think it was just lack of signal. However, the slow load at start up or when switching to the app still seems to be there. The trick to use the phone's back button still worked for me.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

...


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> My GPS still thinks that I am in a spot that I am not. Maddening! I thought I had fixed this but seems not!


You may try calibrating the GPS. Your phone should know how (in the GPS settings menu). Normally (I think) it only really improves the compass direction, but everything a GPS receiver does affects everything else it does.

Totally a silly side-note: my GPS thought I was driving backwards for nearly a block the other day. They can do silly things, especially if you are in an area with trees or other overhead obstructions. They operate by receiving signals broadcast from satellites, so a view of the sky is mandatory. Try putting your phone further up on the dash, that might help too.


----------

